# Wyld Thang!!!



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Did your beautiful poem get sent to the moderators? What a cryin' shame!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It was HAWT! I bet Bill got offended. :stars:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I wqonder who couldn't stand the sensual nature of it & reported it? I thought it was a work of art!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

In my opinion, and I could be wrong, of course, posts are reported by people who don't like the poster. One crew can say something, its OK, the other crew say the same thing, it gets reported. Then the next time crew 1 says it, crew 2 reports it in retaliation. You gotta keep up with the ever changing loyalties and drama. Plus all the multiple ID's.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

B.I.N.G.O.

:donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The poem reminded me very much of Song of Songs. Very hot stuff!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wyld Thang, I didn't even get to read your poem. Judging by your past posts, I think I would have enjoyed it. I like the fact that you speak your mind and are not afraid to be yourself. Something I admire and am really trying to do more of in my own life.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

If it wasn't WT then it was that donut girl... That was kind of hot too... 'course they could PM all of us 5 at a time... 

Should we start the scarlet PM list thread so those desirous of "art" poems can receive them


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i can't see anyone doing it because they didn't like the poster. i wouldn't think there's anyone here who doesn't like WT but that's just me of course. sometimes the smallest thing offends some peoples sensibilities. although it may not have been any of us. the moderators may have thought it would be better suited to the pro board.jmo. ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, someone got offended about poems??

I guess I can't quote too much from Chaucer's _The Miller's Tale_ then, that would get SOMEONE banned for sure! lol


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> i can't see anyone doing it because they didn't like the poster. i wouldn't think there's anyone here who doesn't like WT but that's just me of course. sometimes the smallest thing offends some peoples sensibilities. although it may not have been any of us. *the moderators may have thought it would be better suited to the pro board.jmo.* ~Georgia.


MHO also.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

The ones I read were sensual not vulgar, a big difference...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what's sensual to us may be vulgar to someone else. ~Georgia.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep , that pretty much leaves out that entire book of the Holy Bible. Be careful what you quote


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I was just about to post one of my own poems, too. So, I'll post it here instead. But, due to the vigilance of some, I'll put "umm-hmm" where any word that could possibly be considered offensive. OK?

"umm-hmm" are "umm-hmm"
"umm-hmm"are "umm-hmm"
if I had a "umm-hmm"
I'd "umm-hmm" your "umm-hmm"

Thank you.
I wrote that in 1969, shortly after my first "umm-hmm"

By the way, if that turns you on as much as it does me, drop me a PM.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> Yep , that pretty much leaves out that entire chapter of the Holy Bible. Be careful what you quote


Was that for me? Am I about to be reported?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Sensual is not sexual ... yes, big difference.

Sensual deals with all of the senses: hearing, seeing, smelling, tasting, touching ... and some people have an aversion to natural senses, I suppose.

The poem I shared on this thread won awards at a private Christian university, and was published in their poetry magazine.

They saw beyond the physical message upon the surface, and appreciated the spiritual message ... and some people simply are not capable of seeing beyond the baseness of carnality, I suppose.

Oh well.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> Was that for me? Am I about to be reported?


No way, Katie. It was just a general observation. I did not see the poem that is the subject of the OP, so I can't decide for myself if it was smut or not.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Zong's post makes even me blush, but I reckon that probably says more about me than it does about Zong


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Glazed please PM me your poem... I read it earlier and meant to come back and read it again... I have yet to able to write poetry and that was beautiful... I had hopes of perhaps learning something of the style from it...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

vicker said:


> Yep , that pretty much leaves out that entire chapter of the Holy Bible. Be careful what you quote


What? Do you mean the 8 chapters of the song of Solomon? It's a scorcher. 

Song of Solomon

.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

NewGround said:


> Glazed please PM me your poem... I read it earlier and meant to come back and read it again... I have yet to able to write poetry and that was beautiful... I had hopes of perhaps learning something of the style from it...


What? No more "There was a lady from Nantucket..."?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> No way, Katie. It was just a general observation. I did not see the poem that is the subject of the OP, so I can't decide for myself if it was smut or not.


The poem was suggestive if you let your mind go there but not smut. Thank goodness I'm not on the "go to the office list" because I'm trying really hard to get back into my "Southern Belle" manners.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't a person grow? I've just never been able to comprehend "writing" poetry... Likely never will but I do love the "turn of the phrase" and thought both poems were interesting...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Yes we have it in our review queue weighing the content against the HT host preferences. As Johnny Lee mentioned, The Miller's Tale by Chaucer may not be to host preferences either even though many of us were exposed to it during high school or college.

A easy option for us all would be if WT would be kind enough to post it over on PBST as both Terri and I have no issue with the content and will be able to leave it in place on that side of Singletree while we reach an opinion of how far past HT host preference the content may reach.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

naturelover said:


> What? Do you mean the 8 chapters of the song of Solomon? It's a scorcher.
> 
> Song of Solomon
> 
> .


Darn!, I meant "book". I fixed that. I love the SoS! And, not for reasons some may think


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

NewGround said:


> Can't a person grow? I've just never been able to comprehend "writing" poetry... Likely never will but I do love the "turn of the phrase" and thought both poems were interesting...


I'm sure you can do it. It is just painting with words.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Posting to PBST will be as good as banning it... 

What are the stats of viewers there anyway... I know I don't post there, is it a lot? By reference I've read here it would seem to amount to the basement storage of the Smithsonian...

Well perhaps an open-minded review will determine it is much ado about nothing and reinstate the thread...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

NewGround said:


> Glazed please PM me your poem... I read it earlier and meant to come back and read it again... I have yet to able to write poetry and that was beautiful... I had hopes of perhaps learning something of the style from it...


Thank you, Sir.

I will send you a link to my poetry site ... the one posted here was "Seeking My Voice."

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

NewGround said:


> Posting to PBST will be as good as banning it...
> 
> What are the stats of viewers there anyway... I know I don't post there, is it a lot? *By reference I've read here it would seem to amount to the basement storage of the Smithsonian...*
> 
> Well perhaps an open-minded review will determine it is much ado about nothing and reinstate the thread...


The basements of the Smithsonian are huge! Problem is nobody can go down to see anything there.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

NewGround said:


> Posting to PBST will be as good as banning it...
> 
> What are the stats of viewers there anyway... I know I don't post there, is it a lot? By reference I've read here it would seem to amount to the basement storage of the Smithsonian...
> 
> Well perhaps an open-minded review will determine it is much ado about nothing and reinstate the thread...


:donut:

Superb Analogy: posting our creative art "over there" would seem to amount to the basement storage of the Smithsonian.

If the thread does happen to be re-instated after an "open-minded" review ... which I seriously doubt, ha! ... I will delete to remove my own property my own Self.

I will not be censored, or judged, or scrutinized ... especially by anyone here.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think it would be more like placing it in a rural, Siberian library. I can feel the chill.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Consider it the basement of the smithsonian if you choose but the reality is HT is a heavy right leaning Christian view private host. PBST is hosted more in line with my central moderate non religious views , not any religious views and my only option is to appease those who admin this host and the lesser regulations of the PBST host site.

Both host sites have content preferences. The PBST side just has way fewer than here on HT.

History is just repeating itself a decade after Countryside. The only difference is where the intolerant ones on Countryside effectively drove off the singles, preppers, etc., here we have established a "two room" board environment with the two rooms only a mouse click apart as Gen Chat or SEP are just a mouse click away.

Please use what we have at our disposal or accept that threads here on HTST may have to go away. The choice is yours and makes little difference to Terri and I.

A simple test for all of you to use for content is stop and think if the more prudish participants of HT may find your post offensive. If you think they will then post it on PBST.

As far as activity on PBST goes, its actually over proportion to activity here on HTST considering its primarily for the 10 to 15% of post activity that goes over HT preferences.

Most days 20 or so usual participants and guests visit HTST while PBST often has as many as 12 registered members some days visiting it.

So more and more of our members are getting into the habit of side clicking to PBST to at least see what is happening and showing some effort to take advantage of the R rated environment there while respecting the more strict preference of the HT host owner.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I find it interesting that the prudes are more insulted by a poem than they are with the hateful and vitriolic opinions posted over on GC.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It would be an interesting experiment to see what would happen if they were to actually read their Bibles.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Darn, I missed it, as usual, lol! I missed yours too, Glazed, whenever you posted it. I love poetry and agree that there's a huge difference between sensual and sexual or vulgar, by a long shot. Sorry I missed them, I probably would have enjoyed them.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Vicker,

They aren't the only ones to blame. When Chuck first offered Singletree board space on his host, I negotiated a low R content with no vulgarity stipulation with him however some of our participants chose to keep pushing beyond his preferences.

Each time we cleaned content to the PG/low R level , some of our members continued pushing the limits until last year HT admin lowered HTST content to G rated which is fine for single homesteading topics and I members only set our crash board for the PG/ R content and chose to go with safe harbor R content on PBST since only registered members that are cross referenced with their HT member accounts for user conversation continuity have access to PBST.

Here if a member does a report post Terri and I have to take the thread to mod review until we decide HT host acceptable moderation because Singletree is a minority board here. On the PBST side if a member RPs a thread to us , the process is easier and most times that RPs on PBST have occured it turned out that the RP was filed by one of the easily offended from this host and the only action required was to terminate their PBST membership.

There are also a number of Singletree participants who prefer HTST and have not registered at PBST so the two room format gives the most of our participants the environments they need to enjoy our board.

Some are happy here, some happy in the other room and some enjoy both rooms. A few of our board and a few members of other boards who just lurk here don't accept any of our available options but they really aren't enough to be really concerned about.

As far as what others think of our group___who cares as long as we have the most options easily available to our board group and we can respect the preferences of both host sites.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I know, Shrek. I just feel like the biddy next door is telling my neighbors that the cracks in my curtains are so wide that they let her see everything that I'm doing. Maybe she should close her own curtains. 
You are right though. We do sometimes run around half dressed, but we don't get nekid


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Personally, I am more offended by one small post insinuating that the nice Muslims down the street want to kill me than by three pages of glazed balls. But, but some fine folks seem to prefer that their children read the former and not the latter.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

vicker said:


> I know, Shrek. I just feel like the biddy next door is telling my neighbors that the cracks in my curtains are so wide that they let her see everything that I'm doing. Maybe she should close her own curtains.
> You are right though. We do sometimes run around half dressed, but we don't get nekid


Which is why I have the Log in "privacy fence" up at PBST. The "biddies next door" can't see over or through it. 




vicker said:


> Personally, I am more offended by one small post insinuating that the nice Muslims down the street want to kill me than by three pages of glazed balls. But, but some fine folks seem to prefer that their children read the former and not the latter.


If something offends you RP it and let the mods of whatever board it is on to be notified so they can initiate the moderation process they use on their board. I use Report post on occasion when reading other boards not in my moderation jurisdiction.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would never report anybody, I'm a big boy, but I know you know I understand all of that. I just like kicking the biddies.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

whatever happens, happens, that's ok.

funny how words like flower and hoodoo and black can stir stuff up.

pm me, either here or on facebook if you want the poem. For my own reasons I dont' feel comfortable putting it on the other site. 

glad you guys liked it though


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I only quickly read through it, wanting to re-read and savor them both at a more relaxed time. Missed em again.

I agree that what I did get to read was sensual rather than sexual. There was nothing vulgar or insulting to either man or woman. Heck I've read the specs for automobile ad campaigns that were more sexual than those poems were.

Wyld and Glazd, do you both have them posted on your facebook pages?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> whatever happens, happens, that's ok.
> 
> funny how words like flower and hoodoo and black can stir stuff up.
> 
> ...


I liked both yours and Glazed's poems.

Do you still have your blog? Why not put it on your blog?

.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Seeking my vice??

Sorry, I didnt see the poem in question. SO I would hope you post it over on the udder side. lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There was a ole gal from Nantucket. 
Who milked all her cows inna bucket
One kicked her hard over
She rolled in the clover
and said, after this they can chuck it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Who do you suppose can write a poem about the sensuaness,sexieness, provocitive abilities of a woman. A woman or a man.?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

See what I get for not reading ST all the time. I miss Wyld's hot and smutty poem that everyone is talking about.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

cindilu said:


> See what I get for not reading ST all the time. I miss Wyld's hot and smutty poem that everyone is talking about.


Actually, it wasn't smutty. It was sensual in a marvelous way. Wyld Thang has a special way with words. I miss that poem. I was hoping to read it again. I can only think that someone who objected never experienced what she was talking about. Too bad.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Dang! I go off-line for a day and what happens? I miss poetry - one of my favorite forms of expression. 

I would appreciate the originators of the poems PM'ing them to me, if they wouldn't mind doing so.

Mary


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

garlicgirl said:


> i can only think that someone who objected never experienced what she was talking about. Too bad.


...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Saw it but didn't read it as I was running late with something to be done. I usually miss the stuff that goes poof.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

vicker said:


> I know, Shrek. I just feel like the biddy next door is telling my neighbors that the cracks in my curtains are so wide that they let her see everything that I'm doing. Maybe she should close her own curtains.
> You are right though. We do sometimes run around half dressed, but we don't get nekid


Or sometimes we run nekkid anyways and to heck with the neighbors, if they don't want to look they have the right to turn their heads or forbid shut their own curtains.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

GarlicGirl said:


> Actually, it wasn't smutty. It was sensual in a marvelous way. Wyld Thang has a special way with words. I miss that poem. I was hoping to read it again. I can only think that someone who objected never experienced what she was talking about. Too bad.


She sent it to me via Facebook and you are right it is not smutty. It is a beautiful work of art that expresses her own self. Very nicely done, she could have wrote a certain chapter of the Bible. 


Wonder if Chuck would allow that on here considering he is christian?


----------

